# plastic covering melted all over my HID bulb - How do I clean ?



## zizou21 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank goodness I was home for this, but yesterday I turned off the inline fan in order to raise the temp, and I guess it got so hot that some plastic sheet that was inside the reflector began to curl and touched the bulb melting it. Now the bulb is covered with melted plastic, or whatever it is. Is the bulb ruined? It looks like I can just clean it off, but can I use water or rubbing alcohol or something to try to clean this?


----------



## Mang44 (Dec 9, 2010)

Of course the same person who didn't realize there was a plastic film covering the reflector would make a thread like this. It's not necessary to ask dumb questions like this. You tell us if the bulb is ruined. Why couldn't you use water and rub off the melted plastic? Obviously just make sure no water gets into the actual component.


----------



## zizou21 (Dec 9, 2010)

Chill yo. I got the reflector on ebay and it didn't come with instructions. Can I use rubbing alcohol? Good to know water is fine, so thanks

edit: tried water, but it looks like I'll have to scrub it off. can i use the rough side of a sponge, or whatever that is, to scrub it off? Or will that create scratches on the bulb or something?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 9, 2010)

Those reflectors are covered with plastic to protect them while shipping. You should remove the plastic from the reflector. 

I have no idea about the bulb. If you can clean it completely off maybe it is re-usable. If there is a film or debris on the bulb I wouldnt use it because it could create a hot spot and cause the bulb to shatter.


----------



## zizou21 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thx NLXSK1. IT doesn't look like all of it is coming off, and there is a film binded to the bulb. 

I really need to go pick up a bulb fast..
http://www.lowes.com/pd_11625-3-64820_0__?productId=3161187&Ntt=sylvania+250-watt&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=sylvania+250-watt

It doesn't specify on their site, but will this bulb work for vegetation? Doesn't say if its 5500k..

edit: What are some other commercial chain stores like Lowes, or Home Depot, that could be in my area that sell bulbs..


----------



## zizou21 (Dec 9, 2010)

OK it loooks like it will came off after some pretty hard scrubbing w/ a sponge scrubbed (backpart of the sponge, not sure what it is called). 

Do u guys think i can still use this bulb? Or is the glass too fragile?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 9, 2010)

zizou21 said:


> OK it loooks like it will came off after some pretty hard scrubbing w/ a sponge scrubbed (backpart of the sponge, not sure what it is called).
> 
> Do u guys think i can still use this bulb? Or is the glass too fragile?


The glass isnt fragile, if it is clean you should be ok to try it.


----------



## j.p.s.w (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your light. Sounds like your bulb is fine with the little plastic that got on it. Keep growing with it. What strains are you growing?


----------



## zizou21 (Dec 9, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> The glass isnt fragile, if it is clean you should be ok to try it.


Alright man, I just put it back in, but you can definately see a big area of scratches (as big as if i made a circle with my thumb and index finger, so definitely significant) where I had to scratch off where the plastic got really burned to the lamp. 

I ordered in a new bulb, so hopefully this one will last me until then. Do you guys think these scratches pose a fire hazard? :[


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 9, 2010)

I think auto spray carb. cleaner will dissolve some plastics and rubber. You can always spray and wipe it down and see if it works.
Be damn sure to let it all evaporate for a couple of hours. That will also strip off any oils on the glass.
Or use a razor blade and carefully shave the bulb. You don't want to scratch the glass envelope.


----------



## chrono (Dec 9, 2010)

i wouldnt trust that globe again, id replace asap, if left unattended, it could create a hot spot or the bulb could explode, id rather not take the chance.


----------



## bird mcbride (Dec 9, 2010)

Every lightbulb that I use gets regular cleanings with menthol hydrate and a soft cloth. Avoid touching HID lightbulbs with your fingers and if you do make sure you clean it off with alcohol. Finger oils can harm your lightbulb. Don't scrape the glass with an abrasive surface. It's ok to scrape crud off with your fingernails or something else that's softer than glass and non-abrasive.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 9, 2010)

chrono said:


> i wouldnt trust that globe again, id replace asap, if left unattended, it could create a hot spot or the bulb could explode, id rather not take the chance.


 True. If it was in an enclosed hood, I might chance it. But if it is in an open reflector, not so much.


----------



## zizou21 (Dec 9, 2010)

What are these hot spots you guys are mentioning? I definitely used an "Abrasive" surface to remove the plastic (a dish scraper thing). Hopefully this thing will last me until they ship me another bulb..


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok. in its simple form its like this.
That glass expands and contracts with the heat of being on and off. The tension of that will look for a weak area, like a scratch.
Picture that scratch like a crack in the side walk in the winter. The freezing and thawing (on and off cycle) makes the crack expand with the tension. Over time it enlarges and screws up the side walk. In glass, it gets weak and breaks.
Groves are cut in concrete to prevent cracking by giving a controlled place to give. In glass a scratch become an uncontrolled flexing point.


----------



## Tym (Dec 9, 2010)

Just get a new bulb from any hydro shop locally. They are like $25.


----------



## zizou21 (Dec 10, 2010)

Dirty Harry said:


> Ok. in its simple form its like this.
> That glass expands and contracts with the heat of being on and off. The tension of that will look for a weak area, like a scratch.
> Picture that scratch like a crack in the side walk in the winter. The freezing and thawing (on and off cycle) makes the crack expand with the tension. Over time it enlarges and screws up the side walk. In glass, it gets weak and breaks.
> Groves are cut in concrete to prevent cracking by giving a controlled place to give. In glass a scratch become an uncontrolled flexing point.


So does that mean eventually the bulb will just shatter? Or die out?


----------



## buddwasher (Dec 10, 2010)

new buld i feel 

mean time u could try turning it back on to reheat the plastic -scrap off much as poss with a blade

i have no exp of this just a stab in dark to tidy u over till new bulb arrives


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 10, 2010)

zizou21 said:


> So does that mean eventually the bulb will just shatter? Or die out?


 That is something I can not say for sure. Depending on the quality of the glass used for that bulb batch, it could work it's full life fine. It could also physically fail or just burn out more rapidly.
I have replaced industrial halogen outdoor flood lights where I forgot to wipe my finger prints off and every once in awhile one explodes when it turns on from the heat and finger oil on the glass. Other times no problems. It all depends on that particular bulb.
I am sure you have seen a normal light bulb get broke when it was on. You see a little puff of flame and smoke and that is it. That is a lot larger with a HID bulb.
I'm not trying to scare you, but that is a variable that could cause you to have glass blown all over your plants and at worse a fire.
Fire is a big concern in this hobby and you want to go out of your way to avoid adding in more variables that could bite you in the ass.
A $100 bulb means nothing to me compared to my families safety and home security. For me, not worth the risk if the bulb is not contained in a glass bottom type of hood.


----------



## zizou21 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thx for all the help Dirty Harry. The bulb is contained in a glass bottom hood, and i'll be keeping a close eye on it until my new bulb arrives.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 10, 2010)

zizou21 said:


> Thx for all the help Dirty Harry. The bulb is contained in a glass bottom hood, and i'll be keeping a close eye on it until my new bulb arrives.


 No problem and stay safe.


----------

